# Amazon deliveries how are they for you lately?



## Al Maurice (Oct 11, 2021)

Amazon of late have been a conundruum. Deliveries seem to be very hit and miss. Also lots of items (even for music books and devices) there has been a shortage.

You specify an Amazon Prime delivery and it comes later than if you have it delivered next day.

The delivery agent, rings the bell then instead of waiting tries to shove it through the letter box even though it doesn't fit.

You specify an alternative address and it still ends up being dumped on your doorstep.

How's it been for you lately?


----------



## d.healey (Oct 11, 2021)

No issues here (UK).


----------



## Markrs (Oct 11, 2021)

No issues for me in the UK either.


----------



## visiblenoise (Oct 11, 2021)

I'm in California - they appear to have stopped ringing the doorbell, but still timely as always. Coincidentally I just had an audio interface arrive a day earlier than initially promised. I don't have prime and generally go with the free shipping though.


----------



## Al Maurice (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks to all those who contributed 

It looks as though this may be an issue related to deliveries in my local area.


----------



## BenG (Oct 13, 2021)

Having similar issues here in Canada…


----------



## gohrev (Oct 13, 2021)

Things have taken a turn for the worse in Germany, or at least in Berlin, so I have everything delivered to a store nearby. It's quite convenient, beats waiting for a parcel that may or may not arrive – or having to pick it up with at the neighbours who may or may not be at home…


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 13, 2021)

My son contracts with Amazon, Home Depot, etc.
Started off w/ 1 x 26’ truck now has 2 w/ 2 man crews for delivering and setting up Work Sheds, Furniture and expensive Finish Birch Plywood.

They are so behind that the pick up points mentioned above are really starting to help out.

Way too many people ordering a small package, which made Amazon and other online retailers so popular.

Talk is that the yearly membership Prime deliveries will start having cost requirements, or pick up points as options. Might even Jack up Prime membership rates.

Seems when there are supply Chain problems associated with demand, innovation and adaptation works out well.


----------



## szczaw (Oct 13, 2021)

I keep hearing about global supply chains being disrupted due to covid restrictions. If you keep sailors locked up for months, some of them will find something else to do.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 13, 2021)

No problem here in Canada


----------



## robgb (Oct 13, 2021)

Al Maurice said:


> Amazon of late have been a conundruum. Deliveries seem to be very hit and miss. Also lots of items (even for music books and devices) there has been a shortage.
> 
> You specify an Amazon Prime delivery and it comes later than if you have it delivered next day.
> 
> ...


No problems in California.


----------



## Macrawn (Oct 13, 2021)

They ship much slower. Walmart delivers faster usually ahead of schedule. If I need something fast I've been using Walmart as of late. I'm not sure why I keep Prime.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 13, 2021)

Fine in Texas.


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 13, 2021)

Al Maurice said:


> Amazon of late have been a conundruum. Deliveries seem to be very hit and miss. Also lots of items (even for music books and devices) there has been a shortage.


I worked in the courier industry (Canada) delivering Amazon packages as a large share of our freight. 

I retired just before Covid hit, but can tell you we were seeing each Xmas* significant volumes of freight backlogging (every man and his uncle ordered something Amz online), so that couriers were working 6 days/week at max hours. Un-unionized 3rd party couriers were working 16-hour days. Crazy.

In the past decade, freight levels would drop significantly after Xmas; however, in 2020 we saw more and more people were ordering grocery items thru Amazon. Also high volumes of legalized marijuana (packages by the 100s daily). Another thing I noticed during xmas: shopping malls were empty. Talking to store clerks, the conclusion was online shopping has taken over. (Note: The freight levels described here are small hill-billy volumes; not the larger metropolitan regions which likely are ++10X.)

Months after I retired, I happened to visit the shipping depot (summer time): the boss let me have a look inside the warehouse. Even though all trucks had been loaded and were out for the day's deliveries there were about 5000 remaining packages sitting on the floor not out for delivery == people's Prime deliveries sitting another day (or two) in the wh. My take: xmas freight levels had continued unabated.

My data is from 2 years ago... likely all has since been resolved knowing how all business processes are streamlined for improvement. (permission to eyeroll here)

* xmas shipping starts in August so freight levels surge then after a sleepy summer.


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 13, 2021)

Has the book "Qualityland" been translated to English yet? I think anyone who orders on amazon should listen to it once (or read it, if you prefer). I'm since making more conscious efforts to order stuff from other places too.


----------



## shponglefan (Oct 13, 2021)

I generally avoid Amazon unless it's something I can't get anywhere else. Their packaging has become so bad, that unless I know something is highly durable, I generally expect it to be damaged on arrival. This is especially the case with books; I'd estimate around a 1/3 were arriving with some sort of damage.

While they are good about returns and exchanges, it's just extra hassle. I don't want to roll the dice with them anymore, so I order from pretty much anywhere except Amazon these days.


----------



## isabellaiss001 (Oct 15, 2021)

Honestly, always good


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 23, 2021)

No problems for me either (UK). Have more issues with delivery drivers not checking if you're home and leaving packages in silly places, like in the rain, or in the bin that's out front during bin day... Everywhere but where you've specifically designated..😆


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 23, 2021)

Al Maurice said:


> Thanks to all those who contributed
> 
> It looks as though this may be an issue related to deliveries in my local area.




I think it might actually be the particular delivery person that handles your address for Amazon.
I have issues with the FEDEX guy that handles my address,instead of dropping off packages by the mailboxes in the rear of the 1st floor of my building like every other service(Amazon,UPS,USPS) this guy dumps everything inside the 1st entrance door which often doesn’t lock properly. So I suspect it’s just a lazy delivery person that does the least to get the job done.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 23, 2021)

After some extensive research I can confirm that Amazon Prime still offers the best service


----------



## Technostica (Oct 23, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Fine in Texas.


That's not a phrase I hear too often these days unfortunately. 
If you are going to be blue though, being in a state known for its blues guitarists should help!


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 23, 2021)

Technostica said:


> That's not a phrase I hear too often these days unfortunately.
> If you are going to be blue though, being in a state known for its blues guitarists should help!


Texas is a red state (sadly). Amazon deliveries are fine here. Politics are FUBAR here.


----------

